# old zine



## Deleted member 18141 (Jul 25, 2017)

Here's some photos from an old zine I made in 2015. It was for a band from DC called GIVE and I handmade 200 of these for their vinyl release. Kind of funny to look back on it now and see how different my thinking was. Anywho let me know what ya think


.


----------



## dodi (Jul 25, 2017)

Really like the black and white style, adds some melancholy to all the scenes, plus the black background makes great contrast, especially on the third frame. Yep, that's my favourite.
I quite like your design of people, I find it has a balance between expressive and cartoony that I quite like.

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Jul 25, 2017)

That gallery reminds me of the 60's culture going back before the Woodstock event. It's a good way to teach others how to create art starting with just white and black.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Jul 27, 2017)

These are awesome images! I love your style


----------

